# Amazon for tools...?



## Indo (Apr 7, 2017)

I've been turning more and more to Amazon for tools and certain consumables. I s anybody else buying from Amazon or online elsewhere? What kind of experience have you had product and service wise?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Indo said:


> I've been turning more and more to Amazon for tools and certain consumables. I s anybody else buying from Amazon or online elsewhere? What kind of experience have you had product and service wise?


 I check Amazon and Ebay and the cheaper of the 2 gets my purchase. my pants, t-shirts and even my button downs (yes, I wear pressed shirts) come from them. I go out once a week to buy my food items from Costco and Smith's (Kroger). Currently i'm awaiting a pair of goggles for my dirt bike from Amazon. prime ship is kinda BS because it can be as much as a week to get stuff but better than driving somewhere.

Are you an Amazon troll?


----------



## Indo (Apr 7, 2017)

Lol! What's an Amazon troll?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Can't say anything bad about Amazon.com except I'm in canada Amazon.ca gets more of my money deals are better on .com but I wait less for .ca 
.com is where I go if .ca don't carry the product


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

Lots to choose from, fair price, fast delivery. Only thing is we can not agle with them....


----------



## Indo (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah, I must confess to using Amazon more and more myself. It is just so convenient and straight forward. It is true that you can't haggle but there are that many deals to be had that it all even itself out at the end of the day. I was pleasently surprised at how many big ticket items were also available at reasonable prices. I found another website that compares all the best deals from around the web from the likes of Amazon, Ebay and Craigslist. It is primarily aimed at the secondhand market, but it lists new items too, so worth taking a look at. I found it very useful for saving a few dollars here and there. Here is the results It serves up for the search term "drywall tools". [link removed]. An awesome amount of choice from a range of different sources. Pretty helpful. I think they have a similar site for Canada as well.


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

amazon and ebay both are good for buying the tools. i use ebay mostly.


----------



## VincentRight (Nov 4, 2017)

Amazon has a lot of tools and at good price and fast delivery..


----------



## Mud n’More Mixball (Mar 18, 2018)

I buy most of my tools on Amazon. Mostly sanders and sandpaper, air filters for my air scrubber. Easy to return if it’s not what I wanted.


----------



## MattieOdll (Jul 10, 2018)

Indo said:


> Yeah, I must confess to using Amazon more and more myself. It is just so convenient and straight forward. It is true that you can't haggle but there are that many deals to be had that it all even itself out at the end of the day. I was pleasently surprised with service and how many big ticket items were also available at reasonable prices. I found another website that compares all the best deals from around the web from the likes of Amazon, Ebay and Craigslist. It is primarily aimed at the secondhand market, but it lists new items too, so worth taking a look at...


I prefer to promote my services online and online self-education but not buying tools. To assess the quality I need to touch it with my own hands because I’m responsible for my work assignments. In addition, in the real professional shops, you can find a wide range of tools. There are a lot of nuances and expert help is needed


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Screwfix


----------



## StevenJohnson (Jan 12, 2021)

Nice forum!


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I like Amazon. The only problem is some taping knives end up with bent corners from improper packaging. At least a few years ago, it was like that; they might have fixed their packaging of tapeing knives by now.


----------

